# Plugin lässt sich nicht einbinden..



## xyt4n (12. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe schon mehrere Wege versucht ein bestimmtes Plugin einzubinden. Eigentlich habe ich Plugins immer mir einem Link in "Install new Software" eingebunden, aber diesmal bekam ich bei auf der Seite eine .jar Datei.

Nun wie kann ich die einbinden?
Wie gesagt habe ich schon mehreres versucht.

Die Datei im Ordner plugins zu entpacken über "Preferences" sie zu adden und bei "Install new Software" im DropDown Menü sie auszuwählen erschien mir am logischsten, doch kann er die .jar Datei nicht finden.

Ich habe gelesen das man eine leere .eclipseexstenion Datei mit in den Ordner einfügen soll, doch ändert sich nichts am Sachverhalt..

Ich will auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Dateien von eclipse umschreiben und sie "manuell" einfügen. Zu groß ist die Gefahr das dann was crasht.

:rtfm:


----------

